# My 25 3/4" largemouth!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

The bass were on fire today!! Caught 20 bass and 6 crappie. All the bass were between 10 and 15 inches. I put on one of my new 6" u- tail worms and caught a couple small ones then this brute picked it up. This bass had the biggest mouth I have ever seen. I could almost get both hands in it! Measured it and let her on her way. Awsome day of fishin. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

What a pig!


----------



## BigFish614 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job man! Make you sure get the pin. Good work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow awesome fish


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats a hog for sure


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job. That is a long fish. I have yet to catch one that breaks 24". Keep up the good work!


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats! Nice feesh.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Toad! That might push 7lbs with that length!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Wow, nice catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Hell of a catch! Congrats and thanks for sharing it.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice fish!!! Although it is not a walleye lol


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely a nice ole bass !! Good job !!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oink oink! What a pig! Congrats on the catch man!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice stud there what a pig great work as usual.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats foxbites!! Absolute dandy right there!! Be hard to beat that one for longest bass posted for the year. Wow!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Did you get a weight on that hawg?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! That's a crazy big bass! Nice job


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow the state record was 25 and 1/16 inches long. But it was shaped like a football. I would loved to know a weight on that fish.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice bass, as usual.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

She looks like a dang Florida strain bass!
Beauty!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a complete pig of a bass! Nice catch!

Mr. A


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. No I don't weigh fish just measure and release . And you go putting a weight on this site and no body belives you any weight. I just fish for the fun of fishing

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That is one truly nice fish. Going to be hard to top that one. Congrats.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations on the awesome bass!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Biggun'*

Great job. And nice report.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

With that tee shirt you have on in that pic I suggest you send it into Cabela's and I bet we all would end up seeing it in a catalog of theirs pretty soon.

Also, awesome fish.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

OrangeMilk said:


> With that tee shirt you have on in that pic I suggest you send it into Cabela's and I bet we all would end up seeing it in a catalog of theirs pretty soon.
> 
> Also, awesome fish.


Not with the bass pro hat on! lol


Nice fish, thing is a monster!


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

That'd be a nice one to get a replica mount of. Nice hog there. Congrats!


----------

